# [Canadian NR] Antoine Cantin 39.46 Feet Average (and 12.39 official OH avg)



## antoineccantin (Nov 6, 2014)

> 12.28, 11.88, (10.22), 13.01, (13.05) = 12.39
> 
> I got a little excited after the first 3. Pretty good average anyway










> 35.33, 41.43, 41.63 = 39.46
> 
> Happy about this, but the 3 seconds of recognition on the last one cost me NAR.



edit: How do we embed the videos now?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTrWS3PiWaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The OH average reminds me of how crazily fast the world record is...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The OH average reminds me of how crazily fast the world record is...



Sure! Just rub it in. =P

Antoine I freakin love watching you OH solves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Sure! Just rub it in. =P
> 
> Antoine I freakin love watching you OH solves.



That's not what I meant originally but sorry Antoine!


You are also crazily fast!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 7, 2014)

I love the way the guys on the right look like slow motion.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 7, 2014)

You now have 4 of the top 10 averages.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You now have 4 of the top 10 averages.



And 3 of the top 6 averages :3


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good job! I know how you feel with that OH average, your doing amazing on your first few solves, and get a little too excited on the last ones and drop your times. Even though they were still ridiculously fast


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 10, 2014)

NewCuber000 said:


> Good job! I know how you feel with that OH average, your doing amazing on your first few solves, and get a little too excited on the last ones and drop your times. Even though they were still ridiculously fast




It happens too much 
That's why my good averages almost always have really good last two solves and meh start.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Nov 17, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> I love the way the guys on the right look like slow motion.




Hey, the guy on the right during his forth solve was me lol jk I know I'm bad  I think that was the solve I screwed up on because I looked like I had no idea what I was doing...


----------

